# Planning a 20g Breeder Planted Tank:



## brandeeno (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi there!
I have a small endler population and would like to begin breeding them a little more intensely. I have them in a 13g tank that I plan on keeping Cherry shrimp and a small shoaling fish in later (small tetras or rainbows).

Anyways I was looking at Petco for a nwe 10 as i recently broke mine hosing it out and tipping it to drain ( i lost my grip and broke the glass).

I have no real plans for lightinh yet but am thinking low lighting levels with just some mosses and ferns. If i do this I will remove and use the subsrtate from the 13g and get a more plant friendly one for that tank.

My question is what is the cheapest and best plant substrate? I had read in another thread that there was some sort of fired red clay that was inert and great for planting in the aquarium... 

I am going to set this up in the end of December so I have some time to ponder the details...

Any and all help is openly accepted and appreciated!
Thanks
-Brandon


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Have you considered Seachem's Floruite? 
Seachem. Flourite


----------



## brandeeno (Nov 16, 2008)

IO have but I would rather buy something that will have a less price so i can put more money into plants.My buget isnt huge and I dont plan on spending a whole lot on this tank unless i absolutley have to.


----------

